# Gibts USB Speicherstick mit Bluetooth?



## EzEKIEL (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem USB-Speichstick, der gleichzeitig ein Bluetooth-Dongle ist! Der Speicher sollte mindestens 1,5 GB groß sein, USB 2.0 und Bluetooth kompatibel zu allen gängigen Standards.

Auch noch interessant wäre ein USB-Bluetooth-Dongle, in den man eine Speicherkarte einschieben kann. MMC oder SD Karte z.B, die man dann gegebenenfalls aufrüsten kann.

Wenn jemand eine Seite oder einen Hersteller kennt, BITTE MELDEN

Vielen Dank im Voraus


MfG
EzEKIEL


----------



## EzEKIEL (23. Dezember 2004)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?

Es ist wirklich dringend!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


MfG
EzEKIEL


----------



## Sinac (23. Dezember 2004)

Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es sowas nicht und wenn doch würdest du es bestimmt schneller bei Google finden als wenn du drauf wartest das jemand sowas hat und dir bescheid sagst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## rsspider (23. Dezember 2004)

Also

USB Flash-Drives hab ich bis jetzt nur mit 1024MB gesehen, sprich 1GB. Bestimmt gibt es auch schon groessere, aber ob die mit BT erhaeltlich sind? Ich glaube nicht. 
Frag mich allerdings was das fuer einen Nutzen haben sollte. Kauf es seperat.

Gruss
Ronny


----------

